
Sandusky, Ohio, Makes Election Day a Paid Holiday – By Swapping Out Columbus Day - smacktoward
https://www.npr.org/2019/02/08/692771542/sandusky-ohio-makes-election-day-a-paid-holiday-by-swapping-out-columbus-day
======
equalunique
If one federal holiday had to be sacrificed for Election Day, this is the one
I would choose.

